# KEY warning light



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

When I start the 2008 Altima, a yellow light comes on, most of the time.

The yellow light shows a key on top and below shows a battery with the letters F-E?

I assumed it's the intelligent key battery getting weak. I changed the battery and it still comes on, once in a while. 

BUT, when I place the intelligent key into the slot on the dash, it always disappears.

Could I have installed new weak battery or is the actual car battery getting weak?


----------



## FriendlyNismoTech (Oct 28, 2012)

The battery in your key fob is going dead. Should be a CR2032.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

FriendlyNismoTech said:


> The battery in your key fob is going dead. Should be a CR2032.


I'll replace it with a brand name battery, thanks.


----------

